# Tribal ähnliche Verzierungen gesucht



## g-zus (5. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

so, bei der Frage war ich mir nicht sicher, wohin's gehört, also hab ich einfach mal das Forum hier gewählt.

Also, ich suche nach so ähnlichen Verzierungen wie Tribals, jedoch nicht so eckig und scharfkantig etc., sondern mehr wie so Blumen oder ähnliches aussehendes.

Ich weis, dass manche Flashpages das mal als grundlage für ihre Design verwendet haben und dann diese Verzierungen, die manchmal auch recht orientalisch wirken in Flash so animieren, als würden Sie nachgezeichnet werden.

Also sowas ähnliches wie das hier suche ich:







Aber sollte halt mehr wie Blumen oder Rosen aussehen. Und am besten sollte es in das Eck eines Vierecks passen. Also wenn wer von euch ne Page kennt wo man sowas findet dann wär ich froh wenn ihr mir die URL geben könntet.



P.S.: Wer Angst hat ich will's für ne Page klauen: ich will das dann ausdrucken und in Glas gravieren.


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es Dir weiterhilft aber bei Adobe Illustrator sind
solche Verziehrungen in der Symbolbibliothek zu finden - mfg Mythos007


----------



## g-zus (6. Juli 2004)

hey, vielen vielen vielen Dank.
Damit kann ich sogar so einiges anfangen. Ich setz mir aus den teilen einfach in Photoshop paar eigene Teile zusammen. Dann ist's sogar doch wieder (mehr oder weniger) selber gemacht 

Danke! Gibts die Teile auch bischen größer? Könntest du die mir evtl schicken?


----------

